# 67 GTO engine and engine compartment paint



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey guys!!now that the holidays are out of the way i can finally do some work on the car. Im going to be painting most of the engine compartment/engine. First off let me ask is it okay to use a normal spray can or rattle can or does it have to be out of a air compressor with a gun for a good finish? Is there a difference? Second whats the correct matching paint for the blacks in the engine compartment and the motor? thank you in advance!The car is a 67 GTO. Albert


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Rattle can will work fine as long as its properly prepped.
Black color is 60 degree black..... Eastwood sells the black under hood paint, its a satin finish. Engine color: medium blue metallic. 
NAPA also sells the under hood black its made by Martin Senor paint. 

Duplicolor's medium blue is a ice color, NAPA sells it. That color is hard to find at say AutoZone.

Use an etching primer on bare metal

Before I removed the motor and painted it with a compressor, I used the duplicolor medium blue metallic.... the picture provided is the motor rattle caned with duplicolor's med blue met. I painted it with it in the car. Covered everything. Used a lot of brake cleaner and degreaser. Took some time but it held up a few years before I restored it.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Ratlle can paint is a little thinner so it takes more coats to get the same amount of paint film build, but you can get there either way.

Bear


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

thanks guys!! keep everyone updated with pics!


----------

